# 10 month old being very aggressive..



## nataliecn

Anyone else have problems?
Grady is being very VERY aggressive, hitting, pinching, scratching, etc. If you tell him no, he either does it harder, or he starts screaming like you're the one that hurt him!
I'm getting really frustrated because it's like he's attacking me, and obviously I can't hit him back or anything.
I don't know how to "discipline" him to make him know it's not OK. I just put him in his playpen to keep him away for me while I posted this, but I can't do that because then my mom will have problems with him sleeping while he's there!

I just don't know what to do, but I'm getting really sick of it. And he mostly does this to me it seems, but I guess that's because I'm with him more frequently.


----------



## nataliecn

I guess I just have a really odd baby??


----------



## DolceBella

At this young age, I would bet that this behavior is not intentional. My little one occassional leaves red marks on me, but she's still learning and growing her motor skills. For now, gently remove his hand each time he hurts you and let him know it's "ouchy." Maybe you can then redirect his attention to something else. :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby bites, scratches and pinches me, which is painful but she doesn't know it matters! She's just discovering things, like she's curious about my face and wants to touch it, and doesn't yet know that certain types of touches hurt. How would she?

If she's doing it a lot, then I just distract her, move her into a different position, get a book or toy out that she is going to find more interesting than my poor face!

It is not aggression. They don't have the ability to be aggressive yet. 

Ruby is at the age where she is just starting to copy me a lot more, so when we play with toys, or look at books with tactile bits, I stroke things really slowly, in the hope that she might copy me and touch like that instead of being heavy handed!


----------



## bky

Not sure if it helps but I used to babysit (when much younger) a baby that would try and choke me (seriously, straight for the neck, oww baby grip). I didn't have a necklace and he never pulled hair or anything else, it was just odd. To make matters worse his parents were raising him bilingual (English/Dutch) so even though he could understand some words, he didn't understand 'no' or 'ow' (he did apparently understand 'neen' though as that often made him stop). I just had to disengage him and with hold... holding every time he did it. Often a few minutes was enough to keep him from doing it for an hour or so.


----------



## dizzyisacow

hun ari does this too and its fine, they dont do it because they are beeing bad, my lo usualy does it because he doesnt want to be held and wants to be put down to explore! but i do try and discipline him by not letting him but they are still too young to actually understand what no means.
do you see a pattern in his behaviour? does he do it if you hold him and he wants down? or if hes tired e.t.c?


----------



## nataliecn

Grady does it whenever. You can be in the middle of playing and he'll do it, you could be holding him, just whenever he feels like it. 
And if you say "no thank you grady, that hurts" he glares at you, and then hits you harder.


----------



## tasha41

Elyse hits, bites and scratches and when you say ow or no she smiles :dohh:

I don't really know the cause of the behaviour... but when she starts up I usually go through the following:
- try to figure out if a toy isn't working or she lost a ball say to her ball popper or something, if not then
- change activities/toys, maybe she got bored ... if no improvement
- I try offering a snack or a drink in case she's hungry/thirsty, I know I am a biotch when I am hungry :lol:
- then I try to figure out if she's getting overtired ... usually that solves it but sometimes I think she thinks it's a game to hurt me, 
- so I put her down and leave her be for a few minutes, kinda "If you hurt mommy then you can't play with mommy" ??

Sometimes I think it's like pre-toddler behaviour like not being able to properly express frustration, anger, boredom, etc and just having "feelings" they don't know what to do with.


----------



## Lisa1302

Izzy can do this, she doesnt mean to hurt, but when she is touching peoples faces she can be a bit rough, so I say to her Be Careful and then take her hand and show her how to touch gently.
It she pulls at hair etc then I move her hand away until she stops doing it

She doesnt do anything intentionally like hitting and grabbing, its more curious but not really understanding she is being rough. 

Have you tried turning him around/ or you around and ignoring him for a bit when he does it? As maybe he does it for attention, and I don't mean that in a bad attention seeking way - its just babies love attention!


----------



## faille

I posted the exact same thing in my journal last night. I'm so glad I'm not the only one being attacked by a 10 month old!!

Violet's the same, bites, hits, scratches, digs her nails in, pulls my hair - you name it, she does it. If I've got a necklace on, she'll delibrately pull my hair because she knows it'll make me lower my head so she can get to my necklace! And it's not a gentle pull, it's a yank so my head automatically goes down before I can get her hand away - so no more necklaces until she stops!


I used to be able to gently stroke her hand and say 'gentle' to her and that'd work. But not any more! Now if I say that, if I say no, if I move her hand away, it's like it winds her up even more and she gets even more aggressive and pinches or hits harder :dohh:


It _seems_ she's like this when she's tired or restless or when she just doesn't wanna be held and wants to be on the floor playing.

Hopefully it'll pass!


----------



## nataliecn

Thanks guys!
I duno what I'm gonna do, we've tried distracting him, and it does nothing. I've actually got scratches on my face...


----------

